# Massachusetts Plumbing Code - Sinks, Urinals, & toilets



## alacreative

Does Mass code require a certain amount of sinks in each bathroom depending on how many toilets?  As an example, Right now I need 4 female toilets and 3 male toilets if I include 1 unisex bathroom.  I also need 2 sinks for males and 2 sinks for females.

This is telling me that I can have 2 bathrooms with 2 toilets and 1 sink for females.  Although, I am used to seeing 2 sinks in bathrooms with more than 1 toilet, so I wanted to get another opinion.

Also, does a unisex bathroom remove the need for an additional male and female toilet as well as a male and female sink?


----------



## TheCommish

link to Mass plumbing code, search for table 1 which give the number of fixtures per use and  area/number of  users

http://www.mass.gov/ocabr/licensee/dpl-boards/pl/regulations/rules-and-regs/248-cmr-1000.html#10.10


----------



## alacreative

TheCommish said:
			
		

> link to Mass plumbing code, search for table 1 which give the number of fixtures per use and  area/number of  usershttp://www.mass.gov/ocabr/licensee/dpl-boards/pl/regulations/rules-and-regs/248-cmr-1000.html#10.10


I am aware of this table which is how I was able to get my minimum fixture count.  However, I feel as though there must be a minimum amount of sinks needed in a bathroom depending on how many toilets used.  For example, I need 5 female toilets and 2 female sinks.  It doesn't seem like I would be able to put 3 toilets and 1 sink in a single bathroom, or can I?  Also, am I able to put all 5 toilets in the same bathroom or is there a requirement that forces a max number of fixtures in each bathroom depending on the occupancy type?

These are the type of questions I am looking to have answered as I don't see anything regarding these concerns in the Mass Plumbing Code.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## GBrackins

the number of each individual fixtures are determined based upon the Building Classification as shown in Table 1, and the number of occupants, the # of sinks is not based directly on the # of toilets. so you need to know the building classification/use and the number of occupants. if the actual number of female patrons is unknown then you'd typically use 1/2 of the total occupant load as being male and 1/2 female.


----------



## alacreative

GBrackins said:
			
		

> the number of each individual fixtures are determined based upon the Building Classification as shown in Table 1, and the number of occupants, the # of sinks is not based directly on the # of toilets. so you need to know the building classification/use and the number of occupants. if the actual number of female patrons is unknown then you'd typically use 1/2 of the total occupant load as being male and 1/2 female.


Yes I am aware of this as well.  I have my fixture numbers, building use group, and number of occupants figured out already.  I need 5 female toilets, 4 male toilets, 2 female sinks, and 2 male male sinks.  What I am wondering about is can I put all 5 female fixtures in a single bathroom with the 2 sinks?  Can I put 3 female toilets in a single bathroom with 1 sink?  In other words, I don't need to know how to figure out my fixture count or occupancy load, I am wondering if there are any requirements on how many toilets vs. sinks you can have in a single bathroom.  I am mainly asking because putting 3 toilets and 1 sink in a single bathroom doesn't seem right so I wanted to confirm.


----------



## zan chen

in MA, Do we figure out the plumbing count base on estimate occupancy count or number of occupants base on sq ft?  what i hear is the # of fixture is based on estimate occupancy.  i can't find that description on the MA plumbing code. can anybody confirm? or direct me to the section?  thanks


----------



## ADAguy

ala, it is the dawn of a new age. Consider doing a Unisex with the facility serving all users, compartmentalize the toilets and provide a common space for the sinks and you have used less sq. ftg then the two separately.


----------



## watai0102

Your idea should be ok


----------

